# GPU-Z HWmonitor temp differences



## HossHuge (Nov 8, 2011)

Which one should I believe?  I mean, if the GPU-Z temps are right, I feel ok.  But if the HWmonitor temps are right, I don't feel ok.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 8, 2011)

What does CCC show as your temps?

I have HWMonitor on my drive; however, I might look at it, but I don't trust just one.
If, I wanna know the real temps, I break out the multi-meter thermal probe or use the laser thermometer.

Look at Value and Min temps for your CPU -  8 degrees centigrade... you have one cold room there.
Your local temps seem more around 21C than 8C.  Just saying, sorta hard to get those temps on air, unless you have lowered your ambient temps..

Run a few other apps, if, you have no other options to verify and average it out.
Another one I like is HWInfo 32 or 64 bit.

I think I would lean more towards GPUz, too. Just my opinion.

EDIT:



erocker said:


> GPU-Z. HWMonitor is showing your the same temp as "GPU Temp #1" on GPU-Z.  You're comparing two different sensors on the GPU.



Good eyeballing there, erocker, I musta been dozing... I did not even see that 'till you posted.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

GPU-Z. HWMonitor is showing your the same temp as "GPU Temp #1" on GPU-Z.  You're comparing two different sensors on the GPU.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 8, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Look at Value and Min temps for your CPU -  8 degrees centigrade... you have one cold room there.



Liano chips do this.  Others have reported it as well.



95Viper said:


> Run a few other apps, if, you have no other options to verify and average it out.
> Another one I like is HWInfo 32 or 64 bit.



That Hwinfo program is great. Thanks!



erocker said:


> GPU-Z. HWMonitor is showing your the same temp as "GPU Temp #1" on GPU-Z.  You're comparing two different sensors on the GPU.



So it appears HWmonitor is right after all?


----------

